

Modern Perl - rfreytag
http://onyxneon.com/books/modern_perl/

======
cafard
Bought it, have learned from it, wish the code were in larger or bolder face--
those of us who broke in with Perl 4 don't necessarily have best near vision
these days. It is a good book.

~~~
chromatic
I wish that too. I'll see what I can do to improve the code font size in the
next edition.

------
jonaldomo
<http://hop.perl.plover.com/book/pdf/HigherOrderPerl.pdf>

